# A pic that Tony might like



## Lord Nibbo (3 Apr 2007)

Browsing through Flickr for pics tagged with woodwork or tables I found this pic. I wouldn't know where to start to make anything like it  

















So how do you do it?


----------



## Pecker (3 Apr 2007)

Lord Nibbo":pmhezu2w said:


> So how do you do it?



With the utmost difficulty and care!

Phew what a piece of work :shock: 

woody


----------



## Lord Nibbo (3 Apr 2007)

I'm supposing it is real wood! 
I just cant work out how it's done  
Please please someone put my out of my misery and tell me how it was made?


----------



## Jake (3 Apr 2007)

The way it has rings like that on the side, it looks like it is carved out of plywood.

In other places it looks moulded - like the inverse cabriole legs.

Very clever, I like it a lot.


----------



## ike (3 Apr 2007)

> So how do you do it?



Something about the lighting, crispness and detail - it's looks too 'perfect'. I'd bet on it's being an extremely well rendered _virtual_ table. If I'm wrong, I truly take my hat off to whoever made it.

Ike


----------



## ByronBlack (3 Apr 2007)

I also think it's a rendering, the images are too stark.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (3 Apr 2007)

It's not a rendered pic, I've just asked the person who posted it if he could give any info on the table. 

Is there a clue here

The first pic is titled *insane cnc desk*
The second pic is titled *Dutch 06*
The third pic is titled *Dutch 07*

So Jake could be somewhat correct in sheets of ply or boards cut on a cnc then glued together !

Wish I made it :lol: I think I could make the holes through it :lol:


----------



## ByronBlack (3 Apr 2007)

Quite impresive, but there something that doesn't sit right me with in terms of a piece of furniture made by a programmer instead of a craftsman, but either way it's a fascinating piece!

I'll expect Dom to knock one up by the weekend


----------



## Nick W (3 Apr 2007)

Hmm, yes it's interesting, yes it's unusual, yes the craftsmanship would be good if it were done by hand, etc.

But why? Would you give it space in your home? In my mind's eye I can only see it being happy in a gallery.

B.T.W If you want Tony to see it it's no use putting it in this forum - he doesn't look in here. :wink:


----------



## Good Surname or what ? (3 Apr 2007)

Rather than "how do you do it" perhaps the question should be "why would you want to".

You really should have sent this to Tony for his "interesting furniture" series. I'd love to hear Jacob's comments.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Apr 2007)

Very odd

You should have pm'ed it for the thread :lol:


----------



## Lord Nibbo (9 Apr 2007)

Tony":33jsvbfp said:


> Very odd
> 
> You should have pm'ed it for the thread :lol:



Feel free if you want to add it Tony, I've just got a reply from angryartisan the chap who took the pics, here is what he said

*
I got this from a Dutch design show in 2005. It is based on traditionally made 17th and 18th century pieces of furniture. CNC milled and manually assembled, the Cinderella table links industrialism and art. I believe it was designed by Jeroen Verhoeven. *


----------

